# ISO - TNT Tuna Steak Recipes



## gabagoo (May 18, 2015)

I have no idea why i never tried it all these years but i love it and find it very easy to make    just need some varied recipes and marination ideas


----------



## Mad Cook (May 18, 2015)

gabagoo said:


> I have no idea why i never tried it all these years but i love it and find it very easy to make    just need some varied recipes and marination ideas


I like it just grilled/broiled like a beef steak (rare is best, like beef steak) with something simple like a dab of tartare sauce. I tend to think it's best not messed about with.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2015)

Rub it lightly with oil and coat with sesame seeds, heat a cast-iron skillet really hot and sear both sides for about 45 seconds each. Delish!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 18, 2015)

I like to take coriander seeds and cumin seeds, toast in a dry CI skillet, grind, add salt and pepper, crust the tuna steak on each side and sear in a hot CI grill pan for about 1 minute each side, depending on the thickness. I usually get 1" thick steaks.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2015)

Serve with wasabi, pickled ginger, and soy sauce.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 19, 2015)

Rub them all over with dijon mustard, roll them in cracked peppercorns and grill until medium rare.


----------

